# Baby won't eat, please help!



## Tired_Mom (Dec 21, 2015)

For the past 3 days my 10 month old baby won't eat, she just presses her lips together and just won't eat. Every mealtime is a huge fight. She has a slight throat infection but doctor says its not really even bothering her except for the fever. Her throat doesn't seem to be sore because if it is something like cheese puffs she eats it fine. I still feed her because if I give her the spoon she just shakes it around and the food is everywhere except her mouth and then she cries because she is hungry. I have read almost everything I can find and everything says that I shouldn't force her to eat. Well that sounds lovely but how will she then grow? She surely needs to eat. She is drinking strong antibiotics and they will make her feel much worse if she doesn't eat. Everytime I get close to her with a spoon she just starts screaming like I am hurting her. I cannot take it any more! I feel like running away. I am so frustrated at her just screaming the whole time :crying::crying::crying:


----------



## katelove (Apr 28, 2009)

Is she still breastfeeding? Before one year old food is really just for fun and experimenting. She may eat a little bit but most of her nutrition should be coming from milk. 

Have you done any reading on baby-led weaning? We did it with both our girls and found it worked really well for them, and us.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tired_Mom (Dec 21, 2015)

katelove said:


> Is she still breastfeeding? Before one year old food is really just for fun and experimenting. She may eat a little bit but most of her nutrition should be coming from milk.
> 
> Have you done any reading on baby-led weaning? We did it with both our girls and found it worked really well for them, and us.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No she isn't breastfed anymore. She is on NAN formula. I'll try the baby led weaning approach when she feels better. Maybe she just doesn't want to eat because she doesn't feel well. I just have to let go and realize it is not in my control.


----------



## AbigailRetord (May 8, 2016)

Il faut la gaver comme une oie, c'est tout!


----------



## NathalieM (Oct 22, 2013)

My friend Sarah's was an incredibly fussy eater too! There's little she wouldn't eat now!

I wouldn't worry about it, kids are picky!


----------



## parentingnewb (Jun 1, 2016)

I can appreciate them being picky, but how do I strike a balance between not being too concerned and potential malnutrition? Are there concrete steps I should take?

It'd be great if anyone could show me how to go about this. TIA.


----------



## sageowl (Nov 16, 2010)

Look into "Division of Responsibility" in feeding. Lots of good info in that article if you feel like you're struggling with feeding a toddler.


----------



## Moda Ani (Jul 14, 2016)

Could she be teething? Will she take ice cubes?
I used to freeze mother's milk and put into the little mesh sucker things meant for fruit for the teething baby to just suck on. 
Maybe u can freeze smoothies or formula or whatever she normally eats in to little fun ice cube trays.... 
Hope she starts eating again soon.


----------



## Linda Liulo (Sep 15, 2016)

Try with Veggie Smash Soups  :wink:


----------

